# Filing A Dog's Nails:



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay, so the _Pedi Paws_ just -files- a dog's nails right? So wouldn't using a regular nail file be just as effective as it?

Tonight I laid Donatello on my lap and for about thirty minutes filed his nails. (I don't own dog clippers because they're at my step-mothers.) And I just did his nails two weeks ago, clipping them and using the _Pedi Paws_ on them to finish up the rough edges... So tonight I was just basically doing it to do it, kind of, making sure he gets used to me fiddling with his paws- Which he is, he gave little protest.

What I'm wondering is, would filing them once a week or every other week keep them just as short? Or would it be an uphill battle? I don't mind sitting there and filing them, especially since he just laid on my lap and slept! Time isn't a factor or the point.


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

I dremmel mine having tried all and that is the best for me. 2 of my dogs nails are too hard for the file (I did a metal one too) if it works then it works- every dog is different  its one chore Id rather not do at all LOL


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I was just curious, because when I used to have Guinea Pigs... (Used to be a faithful member of _Wheekers_.) I had to clip their nails once a week, they were good about it too, they'd sit there and let me clip clip clip away! But I was just wondering if dog's nails grow too fast to keep up with them by -filing-. 

But since you said every dog is different, I guess I'll just have to measure and see. : ) Thanks, 4Paws-up!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

At work we cut the nails and then (on some) we file them down with a nail file. I like using it more than the Pedipaw. After Ted making such a fuss I bought one and he went crazy. I thought surely he wouldn't mind it, but my gosh. 

However I think if you file them once a week they shouldn't be good, but cutting them every three weeks and filing them once a week should be good.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It's definitely a lot more work, and I personally would not want to subject my dog to that much restraint time, but if the dog enjoys the attention and can be relaxed during the experience, I don't see a problem in it.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, thirty minutes of him willingly laying on my lap is nothing to what he does all day long... He willingly lays on my lap easy an hour or more. Trust me, if I had to _restrain_ him, I wouldn't even bother because I wouldn't want to wrestle with him that long! lol! I'd run right out and get a set of clippers, or go fetch mine back from my step-mothers.


----------

